# Hello! Introducing Myself...



## Sick-Oh (Oct 2, 2009)

New to this forum but a regular on others. Thanks for having me.

Check out a video of my tank. Hope you like.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYVJrbBUvVs


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

welcome aboard dude!


----------



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

WELCOME!!!!hope you enjoy the forums!!oh,and BEAUTIFUL tank!


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Hello, and welcome to FF!!


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Welcome FF!
Can't wait to hear from you!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

welcome to Fishforums..nice video...awesome job setting up the mbuna tank.
this post should actually be in the introduction section up near the top..


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

izzasy said:


> Normally, most of them are not particularly fussy in finding a place to breed, and most often than not, they use plants to do that. I recommend this site.


Aren't mbunas mouth brooders? They wouldn't lay eggs on a plant in that case.


----------

